# Big Water Do's n Don'ts - Layout Hunting



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

from previous thread and condensed to one post by Sea Duck:



> In the interest of trying to pull all the great ideas included in this thread together, I've revised the original post by Ahartz and integrated nearly all of the other suggestions/tips/ideas below. I hope this information proves useful for some of the newer guys. I know that I've picked up a couple new ideas and will be adding them to our layout rig. Good Luck to all and be safe.
> 
> 
> SOLAS, LAYOUT DUCK HUNTING SUBSECTION-Hartz
> ...


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

what a great post!


----------



## grizzly (Dec 11, 2000)

Awesome post, 

I have printed out a copy and giving one to my partners.

Thanks,

Grizzly


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

Great post. Last season was my first layout season and I am fortunate to be hunting with a guy that has been doing it for a number of years who follows most, but not all, of these recommendations. This post will make our upcoming season safer (number 1 priority) and more productive. One thing I would add is that we also keep a very stout, very sharp knife in our layout boat "emergency kit". If you lose your rear anchor for some reason on a day with a strong wind you may need to cut the front anchor line to avoid having the layout pulled under once it completes its swing downwind. Thanks again for a great post!


----------

